# Because the sudden loss of audio in multimedia and player  on FreeBSD



## teo (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi

This upgraded system to the day and I don't understand the sudden loss of audio signal.
This installed FreeBSD  10.1 of i386 bits with Xfce Desktop.


----------



## rmoe (Mar 6, 2015)

If you want useful help provide a useful problem description.

Otherwise we can't do much more than noting that you are unhappy and maybe offer you some chocolate.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 6, 2015)

> sudden loss of audio signal


Sounds like Pulseaudio to me.

Joking aside, I am assuming here that you don't hear sounds anymore after upgrading. Make sure that your volume levels are ok (run `mixer`). Maybe they are muted or too low.

But I agree with rmoe: more details please.


----------



## sag (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't know whether your situation is similar to mine, but after using `freebsd-update` to apply security updates to 10.1-RELEASE-p6, I lost my sound. I found that my default sound unit needed to be changed.

When I first installed 10.1, `cat /dev/sndstat` looked something like this:

```
> cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Conexant CX20585 (Right Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Conexant CX20585 (Internal Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
```
To get sound to work, I had to set in /etc/sysctl.conf

```
hw.snd.default_unit=1
```
After updating to 10.1-RELEASE-p6, I found this:

```
> cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Conexant CX20585 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm1: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
pcm2: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
```
Changing hw.snd.default_unit back to 0 restored my sound.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 8, 2015)

The changes FreeBSD security advisories are described here:  https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html
Changes in errata notices are described here:  https://www.freebsd.org/security/notices.html

Since none are for the sound system, I would suggest keeping any eye on the issue.  It could just be a coincidence in what orders devices have been detected in.


----------



## teo (Mar 9, 2015)

rmoe said:


> If you want useful help provide a useful problem description.



Sorry for the delay, when I reproduce the  internet radio, in 7 seconds the signal is lost, the same goes for audio players such as VLC, some solution?

Playing a video file:

```
$ vlc
VLC media player 2.1.5 Rincewind (review 2.1.4-49-gdab6cb5)
[0x2886f050] main libvlc: Run vlc with the default interface. Use «cvlc» to use vlc without interface
Fontconfig warning: FcPattern object size does not accept value "0"
Fontconfig warning: FcPattern object size does not accept value "0"
[0x2c85d0b0] xcb_xv vout display error: no available XVideo adaptor
Fontconfig warning: FcPattern object size does not accept value "0"
Fontconfig warning: FcPattern object size does not accept value "0"
Bus error (`core' generated)
$
```
Playing an audio file:

```
$ vlc

VLC media player 2.1.5 Rincewind (review 2.1.4-49-gdab6cb5)

[0x2886f050] main libvlc:.Run vlc with the default interface. Use «cvlc» to use vlc without interface
p { margin-bottom: 0.25cm; line-height: 120%; }

[0x28872430] oss audio output error: cannot write samples: Invalid argument
[0x28872430] oss audio output error: cannot write samples: Invalid argument
[0x28872430] oss audio output error: cannot write samples: Invalid argument
[0x28872430] oss audio output error: cannot write samples: Invalid argument
C ^
$
```
Reproduction in internet radio:

```
$ midori
** (midori4:2211): WARNING **: subscriptions.vala:265: Adblock compile regexp: Failed to compile the regular expression -Banner-Ad)-  in the character 10: ) without ( to open it)


(midori4:2211): Gtk-WARNING **: BookmarksAdd: missing action BookmarksAdd

openjdk version "1.7.0_76"

OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_76-b13)

OpenJDK Client VM (build 24.76-b04, mixed mode)


(midori4:2211): Gtk-WARNING **: BookmarksAdd: missing action BookmarksAdd

Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element

Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 78: saw unknown, expected number
$
```


----------

